# where is the rubbish tip?



## yellowdaisy (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi can somebody help? I live in Milan and am desperate to take some horrid bin bags to a dump somewhere but can't find any information on local comune website or even milan comune website... 

does anyone know how I can find it or where it actually is?

Thanks 

Clare


----------

